# Philly area photographers??



## fassaction (Apr 11, 2012)

Is anybody in here a photographer in the Philly area, or can possibly recommend a photographer that is in that area?

Trying to coordinate something with a photographer that could capture a surprise marriage proposal to my lady on camera.


----------

